# South Korea seeks to jail actress for adultery



## PoliticalChic (Nov 29, 2008)

*South Korea seeks to jail actress for adultery*

SEOUL (Reuters) - South Korean prosecutors on Wednesday demanded a popular actress who tried to overturn the country's law that criminalizes adultery be thrown in jail for a year and a half for having an affair, local media reported.

South Korean enacted its adultery law more than 50 years ago to protect women who had few rights in the male-dominated society but critics say now it is a draconian measure no longer fit for a country with an advanced civil and family court system.

Actress Ok So-ri's case has created a sensation in South Korea after she admitted to an affair with a singer and called on the country's Constitutional Court to overturn the statute that can send a person to jail for up to two years for adultery.

"The accuser (her husband) wanted a severe sentence," prosecutors said in court as to why they are seeking 18 months in jail for Ok, Yonhap news agency reported. Prosecutors were not available for comment.

Ok's lawyers were also not immediately available for comment but they have said in a petition to Constitutional Court: "The adultery law ... has degenerated into a means of revenge by the spouse, rather than a means of saving a marriage."

Last month, the Constitutional Court said adultery damaged the social order and therefore was a criminal offence.

It is rare for courts to jail adulterers but that has not stopped several thousand angry spouses from filing criminal complaints each year.

Critics have said a better compromise might be to allow spouses just to sue for compensation in civil court.

(Reporting by Jon Herskovitz and Kim Junghyun; Editing by Nick Macfie)

South Korea seeks to jail actress for adultery | Lifestyle | Reuters


----------



## Anguille (Nov 29, 2008)

Good for her.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 29, 2008)

The slut should go to jail and recieve the maximum sentence!


----------



## we_ourselves (Dec 26, 2008)

The government has no business telling consenting adults how to run their sex lives.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 27, 2008)

_*South Korean actress avoids jail for adultery*

By Kim Junghyun

ILSAN, South Korea (Reuters) - A South Korean court on Wednesday handed out a suspended prison sentence for adultery to a popular actress who had been trying to overturn a law that criminalizes extramarital affairs.

South Korean enacted its adultery law more than 50 years ago to protect women who then had few rights in a male-dominated society, but critics say now it is a draconian measure no longer fit for a country with an advanced civil and family court system.

Prosecutors had been seeking 18 months in jail for Ok So-ri who admitted to having an affair with a singer. The suburban Seoul court sentenced her to eight months in prison but she avoided jail because the sentence was suspended for two years._

Read more below.

South Korean actress avoids jail for adultery | International | Reuters

I don't condone adultery, but the government needs to modernize their laws a bit.  Times have changed, jail time would have served no purpose.  I believe she has been shamed enough.


----------



## mightypeon (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the firm belief that Sex between consenting adults has nothing at all to do with the gouverment.


----------



## neurosport (Mar 29, 2009)

NICE !  

and i thought USA was the most idiotic of the industrialized nations when it comes to sex.



mightypeon said:


> I have the firm belief that Sex between consenting adults has nothing at all to do with the gouverment.



NO SHIT !


----------

